# A Dog's



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that was funny
















Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, he knows what he likes.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Smart Dog!! Why expend all the energy it would take to roll & Wriggle when you can just slide?!

Love the back foot kicking....now that's pure pleasure!!!























Happy Tails!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie! Where do you come up with these? 
DH and I were both laughing over this one and the Stupid Dog








Keep 'em coming!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That dog certainly knows what he likes.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Doxie! Where do you come up with these?
> DH and I were both laughing over this one and the Stupid Dog
> 
> 
> ...


I think my love for dogs is a little obsessive!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

If he went head first it would be to fast!

Hey that dog is smarter than some of the people I work with!

Steve


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Now that's laugh out loud funny!








Pretty smart dog there.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm still laughing.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Doxie! Where do you come up with these?
> DH and I were both laughing over this one and the Stupid Dog
> 
> 
> ...


I think my love for dogs is a little obsessive!








[/quote]
No such thing!


----------

